# Bolt Pattern?



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

I know that this has been asked before, i even searched for it, but all i got was that it is eitehr 4x100 or 4x114.3, which is it? also what is the offset?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The bolt pattern is 4 x 114.3.
The offset depends on whether or not you are upgrading but the stock size is 15 x 6 with a +45mm offset.

Troy


----------

